# Avalible Driver



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

anybody need a 6 year experienced snowplow driver who has new truck and plow for the grandrapids- holland michigan area


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You should take a look in the Networking forum. Scroll down on the main page almost to the bottom and click on Networking. There is always threads there for guys that need help and threads for people who are looking for extra work. Mike :waving:


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes


----------

